# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Mέτρηση ακτινοβολίας και ραδιενέργειας

## liferange

Γεια σας,θέλω ένα μηχάνημα που να μετράει ακτινοβολία(και ξεχωριστά αν γίνετε) και ραδιενέργεια(να είναι φτηνό).

Που μπορο να το βρω και να το αγοράσω?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## aeonios

Aν σε ενδιαφέρει Ιάσονα κάτι φτηνό για να μετράς  ακτινοβολίες β και γ ίσως αυτό να σου κάνει: http://cgi.ebay.com/RADIATION-DETECT...item33665a12f5

----------


## liferange

Φίλε υπάρχουν 3 είδη ραδιενέργειας?

Θέλω να μετράει τα πάντα από αυτά το επικίνδυνα...

Ας ανέβη και λίγο η τιμή.

Από Ελλάδα μπορείς να βρεις τίποτα?

----------


## weather1967

Απο Ελλαδα φιλε μου ειναι ακριβα 359 ευρω και μετραει Β και Γ ακτινοβολια και ακτινοβολία του ραδιο-ισοτόπου καίσιο 137

http://www.aktinion.gr/index.php?lan...=&ctg=&cid=887

----------


## liferange

Αυτά κάνουν τίποτα? Η χαμένα λεφτά?

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/706/polymetr...BB%CE%AF%CE%B1 (εχει και δεύτερη σελίδα)

http://www.geta.gr/eshop/index.php?p...com_virtuemart

----------


## weather1967

Το πρωτο λινκ δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με μετρηση ραδιενεργειας αλλα για ηλιακη ακτινοβολια UV ,και ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια.
Το δευτερο  λινκ ειναι ερασιτεχνικο οργανο οπως και αυτο που σου εδωσα πριν ,αλλα  μετράει μόνο  Γ ακτινοβολια

----------


## Phatt

Το 2007 ειχα παρει απο τον συγκεκριμενο πωλητη, αυτον τον μετρητη, τοτε τον πηρα για καμια 30ε συνολο, πως ανεβηκε η τιμη ετσι δεν ξερω.Γενικα τα Ρωσικα μηχανηματα τετοιου τυπου ειναι αξιοπιστα και σχετικα φτηνα.

Εαν θελεις γινε λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος στο τι ακριβως ακτινοβολιες θελεις να μετραει το μηχανημα, για να σε βοηθησουμε καλυτερα.

----------


## liferange

Για το σπίτι θέλω να το χρησιμοποιώ,να αποφεύγω την ακτινοβολία και ραδιενέργεια.

----------


## xrhstosmp

με ποιο τροπο θα την αποφυγεις????...μας ενδιαφερει ολους.

----------


## liferange

Tη να σου πω...δεν ξέρω

----------


## -nikos-

το πλουτονιο και το ουρανιο ειναι απο τα πιο βαρια στιχεια του
συμπαντος και συνηθως μαζευωνται στα υπογεια και γενικα σε μερη
που συγκεντρωνεται σκονη,απο εκει εκτος της ακτινοβολιας που εκπεμπουν
μπορουν να μολυνουν και αυτον που ερχεται σε επαφη αφου προσκολουνται
στο δερμα του και αποροφουνται.
ο καλητερος τροπος να προφυλαχτεις απο τα ραδιοησοτοπα ειναι να αποφευγεις
αυτες τις μερες την βροχη που τα ριχνει και να τηρης καλη καθαριωτητα στο
σπιτι σου απο θεμα σκονης,παραληλα πολυ καλο πλησιμο των λαχανικων και
φρουτων.
ΗΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ ΗΤΕ ΟΧΙ.

----------


## liferange

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους,αλλά χρειάζομαι μηχάνημα δεν θέλω να με πείτε πως να το αποφύγω.

----------


## chip

Το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις τι θέλεις να μετρήσεις γιατί διαφορετικά μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα και το μηχάνημα να μην στο δείχνει.
Πχ έχω ακούσει να λέει κάποιος θα πάρω μετρητή geiger και να πιστεύει οτι θα μετρήσει ακτινοβολία από κινητά τηλέφωνα ή από κάποιο ακτινολογικό μηχάνημα.
Για να σου πει κάποιος τι να παρεις πρέπει να ξέρεις τι ψάχνεις.

----------


## liferange

*Θέλω κυρίως να μετράω την ραδιενέργεια από λαχανικά(φρούτα....)*

----------


## aeonios

Ελπίζω αυτό το κείμενο να σε βοηθήσει για το τι να ψάξεις φίλε μου

http://www.medcom.com/faq.htm#food

----------


## liferange

Τελικά βρήκα τη θέλω!!!!

Θέλω το μηχάνημα πού λέγετε Geiger Muller

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Με 452 αντιδραστήρες στον πλανήτη , τίποτα δεν μας σώνει .

----------


## weather1967

> Με 452 αντιδραστήρες στον πλανήτη , τίποτα δεν μας σώνει .



+1000 
Καί νά έχεις το μηχάνημα καί νά βλέπεις μεγάλα νουμερά ακτινοβολίας,μπορεις να κανεις τίποτα ? αρνητικόν,άρα περισσότερο θα αγχώνεσε.

----------


## liferange

Που μπορώ να αγοράσω αυτό το μηχάνημα?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## liferange

Κανείς δεν ξέρει?  :Crying:

----------


## aeonios

Ορίστε και η απάντηση   :Huh:  :

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=45782&page=1

----------


## kx5

Πριν ένα χρόνο έψαχνα ένα μετρητή για να ελέγχω κάποια "hot" υλικά από παλιούς στρατιωτικούς ασύρματους.
Τώρα από ότι βλέπω τώρα οι τιμές στο ebay έχουν διπλασιαστεί! Ας είναι καλά η Ιαπωνία.

----------


## darthtony

ακριβώς μην αγοράσετε απο ebay, μιλάμε οτι οι τιμές υπερδιπλασιαστηκαν σε μια νυχτα.(το παρακολουθούσα)

----------


## terys2

Homemade παντα για φτηνα και ποιοτικα  :Wink:

----------


## xmaze

http://www.sparkfun.com/products/9848 
Για κατασκευη σπιτική μπορείς να βασιστείς στα σχεδια της παραπάνω σελίδας. 
Ο σωλήνας Geiger ειναι ακριβώς αλλά μπορείς να βρεις στο ιντερνετ απο ουκρανία με 7 ευρώ.

----------

